
Any thoughts on collaborative invention (e.g., using human-based genetic algorithms)? - amichail

======
amichail
Just to take one example, one might build a service where users invent board
games. This could be done using human-based genetic algorithms:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human-based_genetic_algorithm. Users of the
service would be able to modify rules to try to make a game more fun. A
fitness function would take into account how popular various game variants are
among players. Note that users of such a service need not be programmers: the
domain is sufficiently restricted so as to make visual point-and-click rule
creation/modification possible.

------
amichail
As another example, consider using human-based genetic algorithms to create
daily news shows, perhaps in the style of this site (but using people rather
than computers): http://www.newsatseven.com

